# Peanut Butter--Crunchy or Creamy?



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

What is your preference. I always prefer crunchy and since I use the all natural peanut butter that has to be stirred, it is easier to stir with the chunks in it. I think they help accelerate the mixing.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I voted creamy, but I like it all, to be honest with you.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Ooh, crunchy and creamy are neck and neck at 50% each!!

I'm on a diet so I'm thinking about food constantly


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Figleaf said:


> Ooh, crunchy and creamy are neck and neck at 50% each!!
> 
> I'm on a diet so I'm thinking about food constantly


Not anymore. I forgot to cast my vote until just now.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Crunchy!>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Not relevant here - but I just remembered it too late for the recent peanut butter thread - Fluffernutter! That's what that peanut butter/marshmallow combo was called.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I also like this though not available in crunchy 
but maybe I can put chocolate bits in it to make it crunchy:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Crunchy. 

I answered crunch, although I think I prefer Cashew butter to peanut. You can get that fresh and crunchy too.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Creamy, I don't really like textural inconsistencies in my food, especially when it comes to nuts.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I think I'm having Déjà Chu here...


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Throwable


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mahler. --------------------------


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Crunchy. I like peanuts in peanut butter and pieces of fruit in yogurt. I find that these preferences often go together


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I like both, but crunchy is *just* preferred.
Only very slightly.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Personally, I prefer the creamy variety.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

We crunchy supporters are sprinting impressively ahead...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I can't say I am surprised.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

No thanks. The only thing worse than the taste is the smell.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beware the non-conformists.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Deja crunch.....


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Crunchy Jiff------


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice to see a strong spurt of crunchiness lately. "Keep it up!" he said as he shamelessly swept up forkful after forkful of Smucker's Crunchy to his eagerly waiting receptacle.


----------



## Blue Miasma (Oct 17, 2014)

If it's not crunchy it's not going on my toast


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I concur with drpraetorus. Must be crunchy. Must be Jif.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Nice to see a strong spurt of crunchiness lately. "Keep it up!" he said as he shamelessly swept up forkful after forkful of Smucker's Crunchy to his eagerly waiting receptacle.


Your dog loves peanut butter?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Your dog loves peanut butter?











As a matter of fact YES!!! He does!! And peanut butter is on the list of dog-approved human foods!!!

I just give him a very tiny amount of Smucker's Natural Crunchy at a time because:

1. he might choke.

2. more importantly, it leaves more for me.

Bananas he won't touch, however. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My dog loves peanut butter and she gets it every morning with her Pepcid AC pill.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

We just did peanut butter a month ago 

Anyway, I like smooth. It spreads better and I also use it in cooking, where it makes creamy sauces.

When I want crunchy peanuts, I eat the roasted and salted shelled ones.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Creamy smooooooooooth.

Should I tell? I knew a squirrel who liked peanut butter cookies...and other stuff.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

In honor of crunchy peanut butter and dogs, I'm bringing Chase back!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

hpowders said:


> In honor of crunchy peanut butter and dogs, I'm bringing Chase back!!


For one day, anyway. Gone again. Back in the doghouse.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Reviving a dead thread here, but just found this site for inspired alternatives to the traditional peanut butter sandwich.

I simply must try the PP&P (peanut butter, pickle and potato chip).

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelysanders/better-peanut-butter-jelly-sandwich-hacks


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2014)

Peanut butter? Atonal, definitely!


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Get some of that Adams all natural stuff. Very tasty.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

I usually go for the big tubs of Meridian all natural stuff. I usually buy crunchy, but went for smooth for a change, wish I'd stuck with crunchy, now I've a big tub of "too smooth" to force down


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I recently got tired of peanut butter and turned to the a chocolate hazelnut spread, which is very expensive but delicious, and a dark chocolate peanut butter.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

hpowders said:


> View attachment 54128
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact YES!!! He does!! And peanut butter is on the list of dog-approved human foods!!!
> ...


Yes, Smuckers!!! My favorite PB. Two ingredients: Peanuts, salt. You don't need all that other garbage that goes into all the other pseudo-peanut butters.

However, I'm convinced Smuckers sprinkles crack or some other addictive ingredient in their PB. I have had dozens and dozens and dozens of other "pure" peanut butters (just peanuts and salt) and none of them taste as good as smuckers. I don't know what they do to get that taste.

V


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Varick said:


> Yes, Smuckers!!! My favorite PB. Two ingredients: Peanuts, salt. You don't need all that other garbage that goes into all the other pseudo-peanut butters.
> 
> However, I'm convinced Smuckers sprinkles crack or some other addictive ingredient in their PB. I have had dozens and dozens and dozens of other "pure" peanut butters (just peanuts and salt) and none of them taste as good as smuckers. I don't know what they do to get that taste.
> 
> V


Yes. Smuckers Crunchy. No sugar in Smuckers that spoils the taste of Jif, Peter Pan and Skippy for me. Just peanuts, oil and salt make Smuckers the best tasting.

Peanut butter is also the perfect hurricane food. It needs no refrigeration or electricity and is pretty nutritious and filling. Just twist open the jar, grab a fork and enjoy, whether creamy or crunchy!


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I prefer creamy but I'm fine with both. JIF is where it's at.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Aaaahhhhh i can't choose...........both!!!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Organic Crunchy Peanut Butter for me. The only problem is stirring in all of the oil when first opened. After that keeping it in the refrigerator makes it easy to use. Organic Almond Butter is a close second.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

One of the few foodstuffs I've disliked all my life - along with roe/caviar, blood pudding and macaroni cheese.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Joe B said:


> Organic Crunchy Peanut Butter for me. The only problem is stirring in all of the oil when first opened. After that keeping it in the refrigerator makes it easy to use. Organic Almond Butter is a close second.


It seems that stir-ability is partly affected by length of time it has sat on the shelf. However, I suspect that the crunchy will stir better as the chunks will create mini stirring action beyond that of the knife or spatula being used for the stirring.

I don't like to keep peanut butter in the refrigerator as it makes it very thick and difficult to spread.


----------



## TennysonsHarp (Apr 30, 2017)

I love creamy peanut butter. I never cared for crunchy. I can't recall the other nut butters I've had, but I know I've tasted cashew butter (it was alright.) Nutella is delicious, of course. I've thought of making my own peanut butter. Do you guys have any ideas? I heard you can just blend some peanuts and get it that way.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Crunchy all the way for me. There's something conceptually odd about nut products which don't crunch.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Conversely, I think it's weird to have a butter product that's not smooth. I like creamy peanut butter all the way.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

bharbeke said:


> Conversely, I think it's weird to have a butter product that's not smooth. I like creamy peanut butter all the way.


What if they sold tubs of whipped butter in creamy and crunchy?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

when i was working the bakers would buy a 12 pound container for PB cookies and mud pies


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Before I married Mrs. T, I mostly preferred crunchy.

She passionately _hates_ crunchy.

Guess which kind we eat!


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

I prefer creamy, because it's easier to spread on the bread


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Definitely creamy. It's butter. It's a spread. It is not meant to contain small chunks of wood. There, I said it.


----------

